

How Chevy Volts are made - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/2010/12/how-chevy-volts-are-made/

======
brianwillis
I really love these behind-the-scenes videos. Always interesting to see how
others organisations operate at scale.

Here's how frozen pizzas are made (worth watching just for the pepperoni
slicer): <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7733602.stm>

...and here's how ink is made: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fypi6dAJB8E>

